# Philadelphia it is!



## apicius9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi everyone,

yet another update of the ups and downs of my life - After losing my job, struggling to avoid bankruptcy, working in a job I hated for 2 1/2 years without finding an adequate job and losing money every month because the job did not cover Hawaiian cost of living, struggling with depression during that time to the point of considering giving up on life, things are obviously moving forward. If you heard a loud noise in the past couple of days, that may have been the weight falling off my shoulders...

Today I signed a contract for a faculty position at a university in Philadelphia, starting January 1. The job is an excellent match to my background, it will be challenging in a good way, and I am pretty much back to the position and pay level that I was at when they screwed me here at the University of Hawaii almost 4 years ago. So, this year I actually have no problem finding something to give thanks for tomorrow.

And while we are at it: Over the past few years I have received a lot of support on all kinds of levels from members of this forum, and I want to thank you all again for that. I know, many others also have tough times and struggles to go through, but for me it was the low point of my life and every little encouragement meant more to me than you may even imagine - Thanks again!

So, what does all this mean for my handle making - or better 'not handle making' - in the past year? To be honest, I have no idea. First, I need to say that I still owe things to some of you, and I am working on that. I had just applied for a leave from my current job and now that the contract is signed, I won't go back there. This means, I will spend all my time from now until Christmas on finishing up some things in the wood shop, taking down the shop, and organizing my move. So here is what I am planning for now:

- Everything that sits around and needs to be sent out will go out before the coming weekend. In some cases I need to check back and confirm addresses because it has been a long time since last contact. If you are waiting for something, you can also contact me directly at customorders @ japanesehandles.com (delete blanks).

- There are a few pieces where I agreed to do the rehandling or handles that need a little tweaking: Those will be finished first and also go out as soon as possible. 

- If you are on my order list or I talked with you but have not entered you there, yet, please also contact me - and I will do the same. I expect to get some things done but probably not everything I had hoped to finish. 

As for the future, I am not quite sure what to do. I know, I lost a lot of trust and credibility in the past couple of years because I overcommitted myself and could not keep up as I had hoped, and in addition to that there are now a number of others who have stepped in and make handles and other things at least as well as I did - and for less money than I needed to ask for. On the other hand, if I find the focus for it, I still enjoy the work and actually had thought about trying out a bunch of new things. But if I continue, two things need to fall into place: I need to find a place to live that includes a garage or a basement where I can work - driving 12 miles to the wood shop after a full work day and occasional university teaching clearly did not work well. The second thing is that I would drastically limit custom orders and focus more on making what I like, hoping someone will buy it from me so that this whole thing at least breaks even - in the past few years I lost quite a bit of money with this because I had such high overhead cost here in Hawaii. Actually, I might be better off just reselling my wood because the margins on select wood pieces are probably as high as on handles that took a few work hours to make... Any thoughts? 

Anyway, tanks for reading this and your continued interest, patience, and support. And if anyone knows of an affordable 1-2BR place for rent with a basement in a safe area of Philly, please let me know  

Stefan


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 25, 2015)

Congrats Stefan! Send Mano a pm, he knows all things Philly and is a true mensch.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 25, 2015)

This is such GREAT news!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 25, 2015)

Now we have to plan on how to take over the world together from PA.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 25, 2015)

apicius9 said:


> And if anyone knows of an affordable 1-2BR place for rent with a basement _*in a safe area of Philly*_, please let me know




Ah you might want to lower your expectations a bit there Chief.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 25, 2015)

This is awesome! Congratulations on the job and the move. ECG 2016 gais!!!! lulz


----------



## JBroida (Nov 25, 2015)

congrats


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> Ah you might want to lower your expectations a bit there Chief.



Haha, 25 years ago I lived in West Philly for an extended summer. Didn't have to watch cop shows on TV, just looked out the window... But I am happy to consider suburbs, on the train line to Temple would be a bonus. And I still need to get Lederhosen  

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 25, 2015)

apicius9 said:


> Haha, 25 years ago I lived in West Philly



In West Philadelphia born and raised......

[video=youtube;hBe0VCso0qs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBe0VCso0qs[/video]


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 25, 2015)

Congrats Stefan, This is good news! I knew things would turn around for you eventually. I'll send you a quick email by the weekend (looks like the hawaii . edu address is no more). If you are really planning to sell some of your premium woods I may be interested in a couple blocks for the Carters, although I was hoping to have you do those once things stabilize (no pun intended )


----------



## ecchef (Nov 25, 2015)

Congratulations Stefan! Long overdue. Across the river we used to call it "Filthydelphia". Now you gotta buy a Flyers jersey. :biggrin:
Best of luck Old Friend; you'll do ok there. :thumbsup:


----------



## _PixelNinja (Nov 25, 2015)

Congratulations and all the best to you Stefan!


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 25, 2015)

Stefan, glad to hear this piece of very good news! Hope this position and move are good ones for you. I don't have any of your handles (yet), but really hope you will stay in the business, as I really admire your work. (Typed from a Philly suburb . . . )


----------



## mkriggen (Nov 25, 2015)

Outstanding Stefan! It's great to hear things are headed the right way for you. Of course, now we wont be able to take over the world from Hawaii.

Stay real and don't forget to enjoy life on the way:viking:.

A hui hou, kou hoaloha,
Mikey


----------



## Mingooch (Nov 25, 2015)

Glad to hear good news for you. It is long over due. Now hopefully I get to meet u in person. I might have to host the ECG this year. Central NJ by the shore sound good?


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Mingooch said:


> Glad to hear good news for you. It is long over due. Now hopefully I get to meet u in person. I might have to host the ECG this year. Central NJ by the shore sound good?



By then I will probably have ocean withdrawal, so Jersey Shore is probably just what I need 

Stefan


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Nov 25, 2015)

apicius9 said:


> By then I will probably have ocean withdrawal, so Jersey Shore is probably just what I need
> 
> Stefan



Maybe you and Dave can collaborate and then have Snooki showcase your knives....


----------



## jimbob (Nov 25, 2015)

Awesome news. The ol' see saw of life.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 26, 2015)

Smurfmacaw said:


> Maybe you and Dave can collaborate and then have Snooki showcase your knives....



I had to google who Snooki is - looks like negotiations could be tough  Thanks everyone for your kind words. 

Stefan


----------



## mkriggen (Nov 26, 2015)

Smurfmacaw said:


> Maybe you and Dave can collaborate and then have Snooki showcase your knives....



Dude NOOOO...don't let Snooki touch the knives, she cray cray!:knifed:


----------



## Ucmd (Nov 26, 2015)

Great to see you mainland...


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 26, 2015)

apicius9 said:


> By then I will probably have ocean withdrawal, so Jersey Shore is probably just what I need
> 
> Stefan



Jersey Shore gets a bad rep, it's actually quite nice... Who needs Hawaii???? [emoji12][emoji23]

Congrats again on the new job and new perspective! This is great and the east coast will be glad to have you! Just make sure your good old German winter gear doesn't have moth holes in it Before you head over here .... Brrrrrr!

Cheers


----------



## pkjames (Nov 26, 2015)

congratz Stefan! I have to say you are the one who inspired me into making handles. Your facebook gallery page is still bookmarked on the very top of my browser, actually in front of my own site  It would be a huge loss for the KKF community if we are not going to see your handles anymore!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 26, 2015)

Great news, Stefan! This is a Happy Thanksgiving, indeed.


----------



## Hianyiaw (Nov 26, 2015)

Absolutely great news and just in time for the holiday to boot!


----------



## chiffonodd (Nov 26, 2015)

Terrific news, sir. Very glad to hear you made it through the woods. A Happy Thanksgiving to you.


----------



## steelcity (Nov 26, 2015)

Moving to Philly in January will be a bit different than the climate your used to. Trade out wardrobes.

Congrats to you.


----------



## CPD (Nov 26, 2015)

Congrats Stefan. Glad to hear things shifting for the better.

Hope you decide to stick with handles ...even if just for fun, if nothing else....and don't sell all the secret stash. Great handle blanks can be tough to find!


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 26, 2015)

Great News!! Really happy for you!!


----------



## larrybard (Nov 26, 2015)

Stefan, congratulations. If you recall from some previous messages between us, I live in Philadelphia. Please contact me via PM if there's anything I can do to help, including temporary accommodations. Larry


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Nov 27, 2015)

OOOOOh, Philly...does that mean you are going to grow a mullet?


----------



## mark76 (Nov 27, 2015)

Congratulations, Stefan! I hope things will be improving from here on. You already sound a lot better. I'll send you a pm this weekend.


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 27, 2015)

Great news Stefan! Does the University have any shop area on campus you could use? Or maybe befriend some of the maintenance staff and they could give you an area to call your own.


----------



## daveb (Nov 27, 2015)

Like so many here, I'm happy you're happy. Wishing you well in the future.


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 27, 2015)

Very happy for you Stefan. It is remarkable that you have inspired, engaged, and motivated so many people while you were going through such a difficult time. May this be a wonderful change of fortune for you .


----------



## El Pescador (Nov 27, 2015)

Awesome Stefan.


----------



## TDj (Dec 4, 2015)

Stefan! That's great! Sadly I'm LEAVING Philly (to go to SF), but I'm glad you're getting back on your feet. I'll PM you for further details about the move!


----------



## Castalia (Dec 4, 2015)

Good luck to you on your future endeavors. It is tough to leave Hawaii, but it sounds like it is for the best.


----------



## brianh (Dec 4, 2015)

Awesome! And close to NJ :doublethumbsup:


----------



## sudsy9977 (Dec 8, 2015)

Awesome Stefan. I'm not that far from philly. Ryan


----------



## alterwisser (Dec 9, 2015)

brianh said:


> Awesome! And close to NJ :doublethumbsup:



Just what I was thinking/saying


----------



## ChefJimbo (Dec 10, 2015)

Looking forward to the Stefan/DaveMartell collaboration since you will be so close to each other..........:thumbsup:

Check out Conshohocken, I lived there and have friends that still do..............just a thought


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 15, 2015)

Cool beans. Are you going to visit New York periodically? You are welcome to stop by. 

Marko


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey there Stefan, any updates? Where you at?


----------



## mhenry (Jan 4, 2016)

Congrats Stefan!!


----------



## salvatore (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm trying to get in touch with Stefan. If anyone has a way to contact him, can you please PM me. I really appreciate it.

Salvatore


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi everyone, I was 'off the grid' for a bit. After the move from hell (they all are, but this somehow was worse bcause I had so little time to get stuff organized and packed), I am now in Philadelphia, teaching 4 new classes for undergrads and graduate students with about a week of preparation. Let's just say I am busy.... Fortunately, I am staying with friends for a while so that I can focus on getting my feet on the ground in the job for now. Once that eases up a bit, I will look for my own place. My hope is to find something with a basement so that I can set up a shop. I did pay a few thousand $$ in moving costs for my wood and (some) tools, hoping this will work out. In any case, I will keep the forums informed as soon as something happens. Will also try to peak in here more often, although less than I used to: My old job was terrible and I was bored out of my mind, having time to surf around forums all day. The new job actually seems to be fun and positively challenging, so I will limit forum time to the evenings 

thanks,

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 14, 2016)

Congrats on completing the move and getting to a happier place in life!


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 14, 2016)

Welcome to the East Coast hell of freeze! Glad you're "one of us" now [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## bkultra (Jan 14, 2016)

Congratulations on completing the move. You might want to update your location in your profile :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 14, 2016)

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## ecchef (Jan 15, 2016)

Great news Stefan. Philly is close enough for you to be an Honorary New Jersey Guy.


----------



## larrybard (Jan 15, 2016)

Stefan, Glad you made it okay. If there's something I can help with let me know via PM.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 15, 2016)

larrybard said:


> Stefan, Glad you made it okay. If there's something I can help with let me know via PM.


Pretty sure Stefan needs to borrow a track car...


----------



## Mingooch (Jan 15, 2016)

Congrats on the move. Hope to get to meet u in person in the near future.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 15, 2016)

All Stefan needs is a good 'ole fashioned Philly snowstorm!


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 15, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> Pretty sure Stefan needs to borrow a track car...



I was thinking he might need a ride in a track car to the next ECG.:biggrin:


----------



## larrybard (Jan 16, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> All Stefan needs is a good 'ole fashioned Philly snowstorm!



Please don't jinx things! (Besides, with global warming there won't be any more snow in Philly. Although I got my snow thrower ready, cause I'm a pessimistic skeptic when it comes to almost everything.)


----------



## larrybard (Jan 16, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> I was thinking he might need a ride in a track car to the next ECG.:biggrin:



That would be my pleasure! (And by that time I'd have the current snow tires off.)


----------



## Ucmd (Jan 16, 2016)

Hey great to have u on mainland. When r u getting shop up and sunning.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 16, 2016)

larrybard said:


> Please don't jinx things! (Besides, with global warming there won't be any more snow in Philly. Although I got my snow thrower ready, cause I'm a pessimistic skeptic when it comes to almost everything.)



Don't be so sure about decreasing snowfall, we may be heading into another Maunder Minimum soon. A team of scientists have discovered that there are two, not one as previously thought, magnetic fields moving round the Sun and that when they are in opposite hemispheres and are peaking at the same time they null each other out. This is predicted to start happening in Solar Cycle 25 and peak in Solar Cycle 26 (2030-2040). I think this is goin to be pretty neat to live thru, but I like cold weather. http://www.ras.org.uk/news-and-press/2680-irregular-heartbeat-of-the-sun-driven-by-double-dynamo

Sorry about cluttering up the thread, but this is almost as cool as Stefan moving close enough to attend the ECG this year.


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 16, 2016)

larrybard said:


> Please don't jinx things! (Besides, with global warming there won't be any more snow in Philly. Although I got my snow thrower ready, cause I'm a pessimistic skeptic when it comes to almost everything.)



Start thinking of climate change to be a true pessimist. Hotter summers and colder winters... get that air con and snow thrower ready.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 16, 2016)

Congrats Stefan, happy to hear you survived the short notice move (plus frosh week ). It sounds like things are looking a lot better than before too. Also glad that you haven't abandoned handle making either; I've got a few Benjis set aside for safe keeping for when/if things get going again :whistling:


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 16, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> Sorry about cluttering up the thread, but this is almost as cool as Stefan moving close enough to attend the ECG this year.


Fun Fact: Stefan has attended ECGs before. He holds the 'longest distance traveled' record. Jon is runner-up, but he has made more of them. And Del wins for "longest distance traveled by a knifemaker".


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks guys. True, I caught 2 ECGs a few years back. For this summer I hope to get to visit my family in Germany for a few weeks - parents are not getting younger - but other than that I should be around. Officially I am on a 9-month contract, so summer is a bit more flexible.

As for the shop, first I have to pick up some of the pieces. Still stuff to ship out that I did not get to, but I sent the handles to myself and they just arrived, so that will be happening asap. After that, it depends. I need a few pay checks to pay for the last part of the move to get my stuff once it arrives. Then a few pay checks to rent a place were I could set up a shop. Getting some furniture might not be a bad idea either. And I would need to invest in some tools to get going again. I left my drill press behind and I would love a larger sander plus a dust removal system, but that's at least $2,500 I don't have. After my recent tardiness with shipping things I am not sure if anybody would still trust me enough to pay in advance, on the other hand I really would have considerably more time over the summer to do things. We'll see. My hope is still to set up a small shop, dabble in a few handles and other ideas I have, sell off a bit of my wood to set off costs, and see how that goes. Worst case scenario, I sell all my wood and tools and take up knitting. 

Oh, and my car arrived in Philly - I had it shipped because it is old but mine and paid - so that I should have my convertible here just in time for the projected first snow storm of the season next weekend.

Stefan


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 19, 2016)

Shoulda stuck the drill press in the trunk lol 

Maybe once things settle a fundraiser could be in order, contributions could be considered a deposit?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 20, 2016)

Stefan at least you are busy teaching. It will be good to do a Germany visit for some quality time while your parents are still kicking. Been great knowing you over the years.

Aloha Keith


----------



## Casaluz (Jan 21, 2016)

Stefan, congratulations on the move and new job. Your students are lucky to have you and it will recharge your spirit to enjoy the classroom again. Teaching is a joy. I also second Keith in encouraging you to go and see your family back in Germany. 

Ernesto


----------



## Tobes (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Stefan, just had my semester evaluation for my seminars and kind of realized once again how much I actually enjoy teaching and can totally relate to what you are saying. So, If you're passionate about it it's quite rewarding no matter how stressful the whole thing is. To feel that at least some of the students are really thankful and appreciative about what you are giving them is really quite something. So, all the best in Philly!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 21, 2016)

Well it looks like you're going to get your first Philly snowstorm Stefan, I knew it wouldn't be long for that to happen.

BTW, in case you didn't know, you'll need to get an old kitchen chair ready to hold your place when you move your car after cleaning the space all out. And it's perfectly legal to shoot the son of a ***** who runs over your chair and parks in your spot. It's a Philly tradition!


----------



## Seth (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Stefan,
I haven't been around the forum much lately but this caught my attention. Welcome to Philly and congrats - and don't believe everything you hear. University City has changed a lot and is a pretty safe area now because they finally built a good public school, and Penn faculty and staff tend more to live there. It has also gotten pretty pricey. Keep us informed and if you need some feedback on neighborhoods, let me know.
Seth


----------



## Nick_Hall (Feb 1, 2016)

Not sure where you want to be located, but one workspace option you might consider is getting a place near a makerspace like Netfab. Actually netfab has 2 locations, one at 2025 Washington St, and one at 1227 N 4th st. The flagship location is a 21,000 sqft makerspace and the smaller one on N 4th st is 4000sqft location. The tool list is staggering, it's a veritable candyland for woodworkers and metalworkers. Apart from all the normal stuff you'd expect but they have two $15,000 shopbot woodworking CNC machines, mini-lathes, plasma cutters, the list goes on and on. A CNC machine would make true mortise and tenon joints between the handle and the ferrule a 60 second operation, not to mention opening up other incredible possibilities for a man with your talent. Check out this equipment list:

http://www.nextfab.com/locations/flagship/equipment-list

A basic membership is $49/month, which isn't cheap, but if you found a place close-by, it might be a cheaper option than trying to find a place with a basement to set up shop in. It's also a great way to connect with interesting, talented people when you're new to the area. 

Where else can you get a whole workshop outfitted with $250,000 worth of tools for $50/month! Anyhow, I just thought I'd mention it. Best of luck!


----------



## larrybard (Feb 4, 2016)

A similar operation you might want to look into is Philadelphia Woodworks, but I think its rates might be higher than Netfab.
http://www.philadelphiawoodworks.com/


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 4, 2016)

Just saw this - thanks gents! I had seen Philadelphia Woodworks but not the other one. They both offer interesting things and probably opportunities I cannot even imagine right now... I will definitely keep them in mind, both are not far off either for an after-work stop or close to where I am looking for a place right now (Manayunk/Roxborough/East Falls). For the 'everyday' work, however, I still think I need an option to just walk down to the basement for an hour and do something. The last arrangement I had, where in the end I needed to drive 12 miles to the shop every time I wanted to do something, just did not work out. I always waited for larger chunks of time which never came...

Things are still going well. This past 10 days I have been struggling with a bronchitis that knocked me out and I had to shlepp myself to my classes between all the sleeping and coughing. But I kind of expected that to happen after the change from the tropics to a winter climate; as long as I am fit again by next week I am fine. 

As for housing, if one of you locals has a hint, please let me know. I thought East Falls looks nice, makes for a short commute, but I am open to alternatives as long as they are not Center City, I am too old for that...

Stefan


----------



## Nick_Hall (Feb 4, 2016)

apicius9 said:


> The last arrangement I had, where in the end I needed to drive 12 miles to the shop every time I wanted to do something, just did not work out. I always waited for larger chunks of time which never came...[/COLOR]



I know what you mean. My makerspace is about 10 miles away as well, and it's surprising how much activation energy it takes to overcome the commute when you have a lot of other things going on. My makerspace had a SuperUser membership level that granted full 24/hr/365 access to the 15,000 sqft worth of woodworking equipment, metalworking equipment, 3d printers, cutting lasers, etc. I absolutely loved the place, but like you say, you need to carve out a big block of time to make it worth the 30 min roundtrip commute. I also have 3 kids under the age of 4, so the missus didn't appreciate me leaving before 8:00pm. In short, I didn't get over there nearly enough to justify the $100/mth.

If I was single though, I think I'd rent an apartment in the same building!


----------



## larrybard (Feb 5, 2016)

I like the character of East Falls, but maybe it would be too sedate for you? Manayunk certainly has lots of activity.

Do you have most basic tools? If, once you get settled, you'd like to borrow some (e.g., table saw, router), let me know; I haven't used them for quite a while and don't expect to return to woodworking for some time.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 6, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> Don't be so sure about decreasing snowfall, we may be heading into another Maunder Minimum soon. A team of scientists have discovered that there are two, not one as previously thought, magnetic fields moving round the Sun and that when they are in opposite hemispheres and are peaking at the same time they null each other out. This is predicted to start happening in Solar Cycle 25 and peak in Solar Cycle 26 (2030-2040). I think this is goin to be pretty neat to live thru, but I like cold weather. http://www.ras.org.uk/news-and-press/2680-irregular-heartbeat-of-the-sun-driven-by-double-dynamo
> 
> Sorry about cluttering up the thread, but this is almost as cool as Stefan moving close enough to attend the ECG this year.



Sorry to derail some more not a right wing dude, have had an interest in geology since took geology of Hawaii in 1970. Even on Oahu sea levels have been much higher and lower in it's 3 million year history. Shifts in solar radiation, distance from sun in elliptical orbit, and earth axis movement have large impact on earths cooling and warming periods. See a lot of human screwing up the planet causing global warming as absolute fact. Think it is somewhere in between to think we have control over cooling and warming is wishful thinking.


----------



## Mingooch (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice to see you on here Salty, no nearly enough of you lately. And Stefan, hoping to finally meet in person sometime in the somewhat near future


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 14, 2016)

keithsaltydog said:


> Sorry to derail some more not a right wing dude, have had an interest in geology since took geology of Hawaii in 1970. Even on Oahu sea levels have been much higher and lower in it's 3 million year history. Shifts in solar radiation, distance from sun in elliptical orbit, and earth axis movement have large impact on earths cooling and warming periods. See a lot of human screwing up the planet causing global warming as absolute fact. Think it is somewhere in between to think we have control over cooling and warming is wishful thinking.



Keith,

Sorry that my post was not clear:beatinghead:. That was exactly what I was trying to avoid! My comments were only on this finding of a second magnetic belt and what it's effect may be. I though the science behind it to be pretty cool, and I love the idea that I might be alive to see if they are right.
Not on the same scale, but did you read about how Einstein's theory of gravitational ripple's was finally confirmed! Again so cool: https://www.newscientist.com/articl...ory-confirmed-a-guide-to-gravitational-waves/


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 14, 2016)

larrybard said:


> I like the character of East Falls, but maybe it would be too sedate for you? Manayunk certainly has lots of activity.
> 
> Do you have most basic tools? If, once you get settled, you'd like to borrow some (e.g., table saw, router), let me know; I haven't used them for quite a while and don't expect to return to woodworking for some time.



I like parts of East Falls and Roxborough. Turns out that Manayunk is driving me nuts - too much traffic, everything narrow and tight, no parking etc. But it may come totally differently: I just applied for a place in Ardmore. A bit further out than I wanted but within 10 minutes from all my Mainline friends. Just a nice little twin house that has everything I could think of, except a gas stove. We'll see... I think Suburbia fits me better than inner city life. The place also has an area in the basement for a small wood shop - much smaller than what I had and no ocean view, but better than nothing and no driving 12 miles to get there 

Reg. tools - I may get back to you on that, Larry, I did not bring everything with me and maybe I can borrow a tool or two until I have the funds to buy new. 

Stefan


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 14, 2016)

apicius9 said:


> . But The place also has an area in the basement for a small wood shop - much smaller than what I had and no ocean view, but better than nothing and no driving 12 miles to get there



Jersey shore is close... And not as bad as people think. Well, for you it's like trading in your Porsche for a Passat... But we can't have it all, can't we?


----------



## larrybard (Feb 14, 2016)

Much of Jersey shore not bad at all -- Long Beach Island (north half) case in point.

Never trade in a Porsche.


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 14, 2016)

larrybard said:


> Much of Jersey shore not bad at all -- Long Beach Island (north half) case in point.
> 
> Never trade in a Porsche.



Unless it's for another Porsche [emoji6]


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 20, 2016)

Slow, but things are moving forward. Still waiting for access to some things I need to ship out, but things should fall into place in April: Just signed a lease for a place with basement and the landlord is ok with me setting up some woodworking tools there. Still have to find out how to afford a few of the tools I need, but eventually I may get back into the swing of things. Looks like there are plenty of alternatives for people interested in handles, but maybe I venture iut into a few different things as long as I enjoy woodworking. 

Stefan


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey Stefan, happy to hear things are working out. If accepting prepayments/deposits would help with getting the necessary funds, I'd be happy to help when the time is right (I'm probably not the only one either).


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 20, 2016)

apicius9 said:


> Slow, but things are moving forward. Still waiting for access to some things I need to ship out, but things should fall into place in April: Just signed a lease for a place with basement and the landlord is ok with me setting up some woodworking tools there. Still have to find out how to afford a few of the tools I need, but eventually I may get back into the swing of things. Looks like there are plenty of alternatives for people interested in handles, but maybe I venture iut into a few different things as long as I enjoy woodworking.
> 
> Stefan




Great news Stefan! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## ecchef (Feb 21, 2016)

apicius9 said:


> Looks like there are plenty of alternatives for people interested in handles...



True, but there's only one HandleMeister!


----------

